# USB Device Not Recognized... nothing plugged in anymore!



## Hyorin (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello ^^ 
So here is my problem, I have a laptop vaio on vista, and yesterday I bought a mouse and a numpad to play a rpg game. They both worked just fine for hours (8 to 10 hours I think) but then suddenly, while I was in the middle of playing... it just stopped working, just like that! 
I closed the game, unplugged, replugged both device, but still nothing worked. I thought it would work when re-starting so I just turned it off for the night.
But when I tried to turn it back on in the morning it was still not working, I restarted the computer and this time it didn't even go to the "vaio" image at the beginning, I could tell with the sound that it was on, but the screen was black! 
I turned it off with the on/off button, removed the mouse and numpad waited a bit, and after ~30mns it worked, it made me do a windows saving thing (I don't remember what it was exacty, but basically it loaded stuff, verified nothing was broken I guess....) and after a while it turned on again.
I never put back the mouse and numpad, but since then on the bottom right hand corner, there's the thing popping up "USB Device Not Recognized" (with that annoying sound..) 
When I go in the "Device manager" it keeps reloading the page while it says it's not recognised. I tried to uninstall the usb root, to unable it... doesn't work. 

I also tried to check according to this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...not-recognized-nothing-plugged-in-186797.html

But I can't see anything wrong with the pins in the usb plugs... (or at least all 3 look the same, and nothig is "weird looking")

So I really don't know what to do... any ideas? :/

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

What about Device Manager? What shows there?


----------



## roprisko (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem. My Vaio laptop was doing fine until all of a sudden my Logitech trackball stopped working. I keep getting the notification that a USB device is not working. There are also twice as many USB ports detected than actually exist.

I have been able to connect my Android phone to back up files, but my trackball continues not to work. Other USB devices are as yet unknown because I'm still at the conference. No damage that I know of, but this blows.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall all of the USB controllers in Device Manager, and reboot.


----------

